
Show HN: FormKiQ: Document Processing and Management for Your AWS Cloud - formkiqmike
https://www.formkiq.com/
======
formkiqmike
Hi, I'm the lead programmer of the FormKiQ Document Stack. Most organizations
are moving to the cloud, and we're seeing a need for readymade architectures
that organize and coordinate AWS products. And while it's still a heated
debate here on Hacker News, we've found that a serverless architecture works
very well for what we're trying to accomplish. The Document Stack installs
with CloudFormation, and includes such features as an API and virus scanning,
all existing within an organization's own private cloud.

